# Xbocx live fall update looks big



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Rolling out some cool features, media and functions. Some of the new media channels and sources I personally already have, either on the blu ray player or comcast cable box, but it might well benefit you depending on your provider and subscriptions.

I really question the reliability of saying "pause" during movie playback (or any voice command in a noisy environment) and voice control work as advertised. If you have to mute your sound by remote for it to work reliably it kinda defeats the purpose of having voice control for things like transport and such, will be following that feature closely to see how it works with ambient sound in the room. Watch the video for more details...

Opinions on this fall update? I can use HBOGO and VEVO sounds interesting, how bout you? 

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/LIVE/partners?uid=4181680&tid=


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have already tried the voice functions and if you like to listen to films at a good volume then it doesnt really work. I have even had to odd occasion a films rewinds by itself, presumably because it thought it detected a command. It kinda works ok, but you only have to need reach for the remote once to make it pretty pointless. My favourite control method would actually be a remote similar to the add on for the PS move controller. Its wi-fi and pretty slick all round, just lacks a couple features.


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

its rolling out today dec 6


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah there was a video of it somewhere, and its looking cool. I wont have my xbox up and running till next year so if anyone gets this update and owns the Kinect.let us know what its like.


----------

